

Ecuadorian cubesat is in orbit - eraad
http://pegaso.exa.ec/index-en.html

======
wiml
Pretty cool. Is the high inclination on purpose, do you know, or is it just
that's where the launch vehicle they piggybacked on was going?

~~~
eraad
I have no idea. Guess it is related to the launch vehicle.

